# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  قراصنة الموت

## المستحيل المنتظر

قد يكون هذا الموضوع في هذا الوقت أنسب أن نتحدث فيه فالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل أنت راضي عما يحدث حولك في دائرة الموت وماذا تحلم أن تفعل ؟؟؟موضوعنا عن القدس وعن الصهاينة عن غزة وعن الموت عن بغداد وعن الكرامة موضوعنا عن بلاد ضاعت وبلاد وف تضيع !!!!ياقدـس لا تحزنين ولا تردين المـــلام 
فنحن أمة يعرب أصبحنا نعشق بالظلام 
ونردد نردد ولا نجـيد ســــــوى الكلام 
وأفضل حل للجبااااان يفضــل أن ينـام 


هذا هو الحال فعلاً مرسوماً بدماء شهداء غزة ومعجوناً بلحم العروبة فأنا منذ الذبح والقتل الذي رأيته مصوراً على كل قنوات التلفاز ومدججاً بأسلحة الموت لم أبارح مكاني لأني لم أصدق ما يحدث فعلاً أو بالأحرى ما حدث وانتهى.. وبعد الغيبوبة فقت من كل الصدمات وعدت إليكم لأقص عليكم ما حدث في مخيلتي وما سيحدث فكانت البداية  يقولون أن حماس هي نقطة فوضى غريبة نعتوها بالإرهابية وحاربوها بشتى السبل ولم يختصروا في صيد زعمائها الأبطال بل تقنصوا لهم ولكن في حقيقة الأمر أننا الأضعف دوماً نجري وراء وهم يدعى نحن.. ولا نكترث لما يحدث فلا عروبتنا تصان ولا ثورتنا دامت هذي الحقيقة التي تبحث عنا ونحاول دوماً أن نتخلى عنها ويأسفني أن أقولها فنحن العرب لا نجيد سوى الخطابات والكلام المنمق أما الفعل فلا نقوى عليه ..
هم هم قاموا بنسف قوى المقاومة زاعمين أنها إرهابية ولم يقف لهم أحد من العرب ولم يساعدهم أحد من الدول والمساعدة ليست رغيف كما يعتقد الجميع ..المساعدة بالله والكل يعلم كيف تكون ..
أنا لا ألوم أحداً على أي موقف مخزي قد إتخذه تجاه هذي القضية بالذات لأن ممثلنا للأسف أسفكنا دمه فقتله حلال فالرئيس الخائن لا يمثل إلا نفسه إن مثلها فقط ولا تعنينا أي شيء نفس عباس الفاسدة  هذا الرئيس الذي شرب من دماء الشهداء ووافق على كل شيء بلا نكران وبدم بااارد فماذا أقول ؟
لا أطلب من أحد أن ينجينا فالمنجي في كل الحالات هو الله كما بعث ملائكة يقاتلون في فتح وفي بدر سيبعث يوماً ملائكته في فلسطين وفي العراق وستنجو يوماً من هذا الوكر لتعود الطهارة لأرض المحشر ...
لكن ما أستغربه مواقف الحكام الغريبة من هذه القضية بالذات فدول الخليج لوحدهم قادرين بمالهم أن يشترون دبابات ضد الاحتلال الصهيوني ولكن!!!!
كيف يكون ذلك وإن فعلوا كذلك!!! لمن يتصدقون يومياً وكيف يحننون قلوب الأطفال في الشوارع الملطخة بالدم !!
والعجيب أكثر وأكثر موقف الدول العربية المضحك فهم لم يتفقوا على اجتماع واااااحد للأسف حتى يتناقشون  في الأمر!!
لأننا لن نتحد ستبقى هذي الصور جميعها عالقة في أذهاننا حتى نشيب وتموت فينا جثثاً تفوح رائحتها دون دفن ...
مفاهيم تختلف عن الحقيقة فالذي يدافع عن وطنه سموه ارهابي حل قتله ..هذا الغريب والأغرب من هذا كله أن العرب كرامتها تهااان أمام ناظريها وهم لا حول لهم ولا قوة !!لماذا في الزمان السابق كان كل شيء يحفظ دوره بانتظام ولكن اليوم يختلف إختلافاً كلي فلا محارب يتعلم القتال ولا مسلم يجيد الصلاة والقلة من يخاف الله ...
لماذا تسقط مصر من عيوننا بنظرة واحدة رخيصة قررها قرصانهم اللعين هذا الذي لم يحرك عرش مصر في يوم من الأيام بل بالعكس نام وتوسد في بلاط السلاطين ...
لماذا نزرع ليحصدون وأيام الأشباح في أرض فلسطين تعود لتثمر موت فهل هذا جزاء المحارب الذي يقف في وجه عدوه ..؟ 
للأسف أنا إحدى الحجارة التي تحلم أن تكون في يد طفل يرميها على وجه صهيوني فاجر.. أو نقطة دم طاهرة سالت من شهيد على أية بقعة أرض في المحشر ..
أنا تائه رمته السبل ليقول ويستنكر كل ماجرى ويرفض ويقاوم حتى الكرى ..
فحماس ليست إرهابية ومن كانوا في الجوامع يقيمون الصلاة وماتوا شهداااء هم عند الله أحياء يرزقون وأنتم تعلمون..والأطفال الذين لملمتهم الحرب لتنسفهم في المدارس هم أبرياء من كل ما يحدث ولا يعلمون بأي زمن نحن الذي يموت فيه النخل رافعاً رأسه !!!والمذنبون هم العرب ..هذي الحقيقة التي ننساها أننا الأضعف لأننا لم نتحد ولن نتحد لأننا قررنا دون مشورة أحد أن يمشي القطيع وراء الذئب وهذي النهاية!!!!!!!

----------


## زهرة النرجس

قراصنة الموت أجل أبدعتي بخذا التعبير , فالعالم بأيديهم لعبة صغيرة يحركونها كيفما أرادوا ..... ويالا الأسف الكل يركض ورائهم لينول الرضى ,........ يدفعون دماء أولادهم , ويقتلون أمهاتهم لقاء رضاهم 
أجل قراصنة ..........

لقد عبرتي عن كل مايجول بخاطرنا أشكرك

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره

----------


## coconut

من بين الاورع الذي قرأته 

 سلامي إلك

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coconut  
_من بين الاورع الذي قرأته 

سلامي إلك
_




 شكراً للمرور ....والكلام الجميل ...فالجرح دوماً لونه أحمر!!!!
فماذا نفعل!!!

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_مشكوره_





العفو منك زهرة التوليب ...والشكر لك فأنت من تستحقين الشكر..وجميل أن يعجبك كلامي..شكراً للإهتمام

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكورة كلام جميل

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_مشكورة كلام جميل_




شكراً لمرورك يانورس

----------

